# Spammer



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, there's a sneaky kind of spam going on. They post just once, usually topic appropriate but have a signature that is a link and is in Vietnamese. Folks, don't click on that link. No clue where it might take you so just leave it alone. 

Admins might have to dig deep to stop it.

This is the sig, it's also been spotted in the body of the message: qua oc cho my, mua qua oc cho


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Something to do with walnuts.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, it say my nuts, buy my nuts in translation.

Thing is, I spotted this in other single posts made in the past few months. It will probably take looking at the ISP and banning him.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea we had problems over yonder with the Vietnamese or Chinese, we also had spam from someone advertising kitchens. Go figure.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep, I've seen that kitchen one before. 

Since his links were being removed from the posts he hasn't been back. Yet.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Holy crap there's a lot of spamming going on this morning


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

my screen shot


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep. I hope they're being reported every time it happens. I'm not sure who gets those notifications but reporting it might get them removed faster.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

it's the North Koreans! theyre gunning for us!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Most of it was either Spanish or Chinese. So the spammers are equal opportunity. Guess that might confirm your suspicions.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Can you ban the IP?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

As far as I know they can, it's just getting someone to do it. I've sent out enough PM's that I'm tired. The ball is in their court.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Update, the ISP I asked to get banned, did not. I think we're being ignored.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hopefully not ignored.


----------

